# In Wall Tank - Double Bowfront



## DDJ2012 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm a newb and looking for some advice on getting a tank. I'd like to keep freshwater tropicals again (I did as a kid, but that's a long time ago!) but my wife is anti having a tank - "we have nowhere to put one" apparently.

I am doing some research as to whether an in-wall tank is a possibility. We have a wall sticking into our open plan lounge / dining room. The wall sticks about 4 feet into the room, and is just less than a foot wide.

I was wondering whether it would be possible to put a tank into this wall, but as it can be seen from both side, I would want it to be a double bow-front tank - ie a bowfront and a bowback.

I can't find any photos of this kind of setup and was wondering if anyone had every seen / heard of such a setup.

Any and all advice gratefully received.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like a custom tank to me. You can get anything you want made for your wall.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

could place two standard bows back to back.They would probly be wider than wall(build platform while your working your wall.)


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I know the whole "We don't have space for it argument". I tried to give my girlfriend a tank and she said she didn't have enough room. Keep in mind the tank is a standard 10 so it is only 20" Long (I saw about 8 places she could put it).

Anywho I am with Jr on this one. I would do a custom build. Also while your wife may not initially like the setup process once you have fish and plants in there she will use it as a show tank, at least I think so.


----------



## Dustin86 (Sep 22, 2012)

jbrown5217 said:


> I know the whole "We don't have space for it argument". I tried to give my girlfriend a tank and she said she didn't have enough room. Keep in mind the tank is a standard 10 so it is only 20" Long (I saw about 8 places she could put it).
> 
> Anywho I am with Jr on this one. I would do a custom build. Also while your wife may not initially like the setup process once you have fish and plants in there she will use it as a show tank, at least I think so.


I think as aquarium enthusiasts we tend to look at open space and think "gee, I could fit a tank there!" when other people might not think there is space.. just saying!

You should show her some pictures of tanks and mention how much of a conversation piece it will be once it's in there. It sounds like she is a little less receptive to the idea than my wife, but my wife loves showing off our fish when people come over.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Fair enough Dustin. But even before I got into aquariums I always looked at open space and said I can put some stuff in there, but that might just be my personality.

Anywho, I also like dustins idea of showing her pictures of tanks. Also take her to your lfs and show her all of the different types of tanks you can get and show her all the wide variety of fish too. She might like some of the fish. I know my girlfriend likes gouramis, neon tetras, cory cats, and the black skirt glofish. Some times it took me having those fish for her to like them. Other times (in the case of the tetras) she likes them because of the color. So in my most recent build I used the neon tetras. #1 because they are slightly more difficult to care for and #2 because she likes them so when she comes to visit me she can enjoy them as well.

I think if you allow your wife to be a part of the process in choosing the tank (or custom build) and help with choosing some fish she likes and some fish you like, you may be better off.


----------



## DDJ2012 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks all! Great ideas - I will have to arrange a trip to the local store and show her what sort of things could be done!


----------

